# VK - Lost Vape Therion DNA75C Snake Skin Edition - Fogworx Slider RTA - iJoy RDTA 5S



## Gizmo (24/7/17)

New Arrivals
Lost Vape Therion DNA75C Snake Skin Edition
Fogworx Slider RTA Atomizer 5.5ml Silver
iJoy RDTA 5S Rainbow Edition
https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html






https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

